# Lafesta brake rotors



## Andy Robertson (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi, new to the forum and need some help. I have a 2005 Nissan lafesta import, (I live in NZ). I need to change the front brake rotors as the are warped. None of the normal places here, Supercheap, Repco have any information on them. Can anyone tell me if the Lafesta uses the same rotors as any other Nissan or other make?? Thanks for your help.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://www.fitinpart.sg/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=213956&ps_section=NISSAN

(look at the listings under the equivalent/cross section)


I got the part number for you at Partsouq, which should be a good resource for you to find parts and numbers. In this case the same rotor was used on some other models as well, and there are interchangeable part numbers.
https://partsouq.com/en/catalog/gen...HVRBrBhceEWwFSTgE$&vid=0&cid=16&uid=313688&q=

And if I go to RockAuto and look up the Jukes front rotors, which are the same as yours, they are also shared with those on the 2017 Sentra.


----------

